# Badass Ballon IN SPACE



## mystery_penguin (Oct 8, 2010)

Father and son strap a well-insulated camera onto a very strong balloon, send it soaring, reach 100K feet, almost all by themselves.

Camera recorded almost the entire thing:
http://green.yahoo.com/blog/guest_b...on-film-outer-space-do-it-yourself-style.html
http://vimeo.com/15091562

All bragging rights to them.


----------



## Ames (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha that's fucking amazing.

And the awesome thing about it is that anybody could do this.  I think I might try this out with a few buddies. :]


----------



## LLiz (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh yeah I remember that being on the news, but I hadn't actually watched the video before. 
I have to say that its a totally amazing effort. 

I'd LOVE to go above the bulk of the Earth's atmosphere and see a black sky and the sphere of the Earth below. 

Wouldn't it be cool if they got some tougher balloons and tried to go for a new record in height?
But I doubt they'd get to 350km to where the IIS orbits because there probably isn't enough atmosphere up there.


----------



## Ames (Oct 9, 2010)

They're also thinking about using balloons to ferry spacecraft/cargo partway to space, because it's a hell of a lot more efficient than launching the shit directly from the surface.


----------



## ConkerTheSquirrel (Oct 9, 2010)

This is some interesting reading, I've never seen such an amazing outcome from a little class science project (from the looks of it as a description) I would do this if I had the money to buy all of the needed parts to connect with.


----------

